# Anyone near Springfield Missouri?



## ducktapehero (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm new to photography and need a LOT of help. If anyone near Springfield Missouri can help me I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

ducktapehero said:
			
		

> I'm new to photography and need a LOT of help. If anyone near Springfield Missouri can help me I'd appreciate it. Thanks.



Sorry I didn't see this til now. I live about 30 miles from Springfield, and one of the members here Kent Frost (who hasn't been around lately) lives in Springfield.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm in Lawrence, KS, which is close enough.


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, I didn't see this until just now.
I had no idea there were actually other people from Springfield on this board. 
Cool.


----------

